# access VirtualBox client running in NAT mode

## Joseph_sys

I need to access VirtualBox client (Windows XP) - VirtualBox client network is setup in NAT mode

Gentoo box (10.10.0.1 - gateway) IP: 10.10.0.2

VirtualBox NAT (192.168.56.1 - vboxnat0), Windows XP (10.0.2.2 - gateway) IP: 10.0.2.15

How can I access Windows inside (IP 10.0.2.15) - I need mount Windows XP directory with samba.

I can mount Windows XP directory via samba when VirtualBox client network is in "Bridge Mode" but not in "NAT"

----------

## ursusca

Hi,

I think you can use the Shared Folders Functionality only in this case.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *ursusca wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I think you can use the Shared Folders Functionality only in this case.

 

I think I could try port forwarding, following instruction from here:

http://sk.c-wd.net/wp/2008/08/17/virtualbox-port-forwarding-with-windows-host/

but I just created another network interface: type "bridge"

----------

## ursusca

Hi,

I think you don't need to modprobe the vboxnetflt kernel module in this case. And try to configure NAT in you /etc/conf.d/net file.

----------

